# Just called a real estate agent



## lamoncha lover (Mar 1, 2009)

agent is going to be looking at our homestead place to let us know what we should list it for. 
Market stinks around here but maybe we will be able to recoup what we have invested.
or at least most of it.
It makes me really sad


----------



## Pam6 (Apr 9, 2009)

I am sorry you have to sell. I hope you can at least get your money out of it and a little more!


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

Call in a couple different realtors. Let each give you an estimate of what it should list for, and any things you should change to help it sell. After you have talked to at least 3, pick the one you are most comfortable with. This person will be working for you, so you need to "interview" them to make sure you are comfortable working with them.

My hubby was military for 28 years, and we bought & sold a lot of houses. If you get just 1 opinion, their price might be way off the market for your property. By getting several opinions, you will be comfortable listing at a price that is in the middle.


----------



## rickfrosty (Jun 19, 2008)

Tinker said:


> Call in a couple different realtors. Let each give you an estimate of what it should list for, and any things you should change to help it sell. After you have talked to at least 3, pick the one you are most comfortable with. This person will be working for you, so you need to "interview" them to make sure you are comfortable working with them.
> 
> My hubby was military for 28 years, and we bought & sold a lot of houses. If you get just 1 opinion, their price might be way off the market for your property. By getting several opinions, you will be comfortable listing at a price that is in the middle.


All good advice - I was a builder & have been a realtor for 10 yrs. now.
You should make sure the realtors you meet with know that you want a serious price that will sell your place, because most may still be in the mindset that they are competing for your listing (which they are) - so they may try to 'buy the listing' by telling you a pie-in-the-sky price that they think you want to hear. 
Believe me they will be glad to hear that you are serious about selling - so many today are still trying to 'hit a home run' w/the sale of their property, and people out there in 'online-land' are savvy & will not even pause long if price is not very, very reasonable - to say nothing of asking to see house or making an offer.
So be wary of going w/the broker or agent who tells you the highest asking price.


----------

